# flame moss as a carpet??



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't see why not. It grows upwards so it would be perfect.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm doing a dry start right now in a bowl with 1/2 carpet being flame moss. It seems to be doing decently and attached itself firmly to my substrate, I'll be filling in another 2-3 weeks and we'll see.


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I was going to just put some tiles with screen or something like that.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

We made about half a 40 breeder into a xmas moss hill - we used paper clips with thread between them to hold the moss down until it attached...you can also just open a paper clip up straight to hold a pretty large chunk down. You should try it, worked really well for us. You can check out my journal if you're interested.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Should be easy to do. Just use steel mesh or slate. Though I'd be worried about the amount of debris that collects on the moss.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This sounds like a good excuse to have hundreds of shrimp. :icon_smil



Monster Fish said:


> Should be easy to do. Just use steel mesh or slate. Though I'd be worried about the amount of debris that collects on the moss.


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I agree you could probably keep cherry shrimp with even larger fish with a carpet like that. The babies would never get seen in that thick of a carpet.


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and input. I'm still trying to figure out what the best way to make my tank look pretty is. Here's a picture. The driftwood is nice but the rest is disgusting. :/


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I do it in my Fluval Spec. I have a few small round rocks and I tie the flame moss to them. It looks pretty good, but you have to keep it trimmed.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not disgusting at all!

You could move the taller plants to the rear of the tank, attach all of the Anubias to the wood or line the base of the wood with them. 

Then, once a thicker carpet grows in and you trim things up, it'll be really attractive.



ponyo said:


> Thanks for the tips and input. I'm still trying to figure out what the best way to make my tank look pretty is. Here's a picture. The driftwood is nice but the rest is disgusting. :/


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions somewhatshocked! I really appreciate them. This is my first tank and it's been a lot of trial and error.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

ponyo said:


> Thanks for the suggestions somewhatshocked! I really appreciate them. This is my first tank and it's been a lot of trial and error.


 


I find that's the best way to learn is trial and error.


----------

